# I tried this "art" thing



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 2, 2016)

<<<This one has white shit all over it. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


 
^^^ This one looks like some otherkin tumblr artist thing

Overall, the experience was rather traumatizing, I may try art some more when I'm not using a stolen computer.  If you have any critique/complaints, go nuts.


----------



## lyar (Jun 2, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Overall, the experience was rather traumatizing, I may try art some more when I'm not using a stolen computer.  If you have any critique/complaints, go nuts.


Actually, I like it quite a bit, it gives me a feeling of nostalgia. Very cartoony reminds me of Ed, Edd, and Eddy. Nothing wrong with being simple.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 2, 2016)

lyar said:


> Actually, I like it quite a bit, it gives me a feeling of nostalgia. Very cartoony reminds me of Ed, Edd, and Eddy. Nothing wrong with being simple.


Weird.  Alright.
This was my first time on a tablet that isn't even mine; guess it's time to invest.


----------



## Yukkie (Jun 2, 2016)

Idk what, but it reminds me of something. Like--- the eyes omf. I low key really love that first one LOL.


----------



## lyar (Jun 2, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Idk what, but it reminds me of something. Like--- the eyes omf. I low key really love that first one LOL.


Same. 


RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Weird.


What's weird? Not expecting a complement?


----------



## Storok (Jun 2, 2016)

last ne looks great


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 2, 2016)

lyar said:


> What's weird? Not expecting a complement?


Yes and no.  Whatever, I *guess *compliments still make me feel relatively happy, I think. :V

I should also add that the first two were done in paint.net and the last one in Fire Alpaca; obvious improvements.



Yukkie said:


> Idk what, but it reminds me of something. Like--- the eyes omf. I low key really love that first one LOL.


God dammit, I just noticed the eyes in the first two look like Homestuck/Octopimp shit.




End me now, I thought I was past this shit in middle school.


Storok said:


> last ne looks great


Thanks, Storok.  I can always count on you for not *violently roasting me. :V*


----------



## Yukkie (Jun 2, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> God dammit, I just noticed the eyes in the first two look like Homestuck/Octopimp shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL But I love it tho omh the eyes are perf ok. ' w' Better than my weaboo trash eyes.


----------



## Storok (Jun 2, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Better than my weaboo trash eyes.


Isn't everything better then them


----------



## Gator (Jun 2, 2016)

art is very traumatizing indeed.  now make more.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jul 4, 2016)

Gator said:


> art is very traumatizing indeed. now make more.








Kk.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 4, 2016)

As lyar said, it has a simple cartoonish look that surprisingly works. I like it.


----------



## Yukkie (Jul 4, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Kk.



Yoyoyo babe, babe. I love how you shaded this. <3 Pretty colors are pretty <333


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jul 4, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Yoyoyo babe, babe. I love how you shaded this. <3 Pretty colors are pretty <333


Thank ya!  I had to desaturate it a bit in favor of more arid colors, because before it looked like a box of crayons.  And good to hear the merciless act of shading is going a long way.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 4, 2016)

People are all about your beginner doodles...
Geez man, you have the gift.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jul 4, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> People are all about your beginner doodles...
> Geez man, you have the gift.


Aw, thanks man.  That really means a lot, especially when my style is purely experimental and without any theory; skeletons make my art look lanky.  But to see that a side-project that I focus on much less than my music is astounding.


----------



## Yukkie (Jul 4, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Thank ya!  I had to desaturate it a bit in favor of more arid colors, because before it looked like a box of crayons.  And good to hear the merciless act of shading is going a long way.



Yea!! Desaturating the colors when you add shades is good, unless you want your pictures to be extremely vivid. Also, the other day I found this cool reference for coloring that I'm going to try out. If you do it, definitely show us!!
> wo~


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 4, 2016)

Them expressions are dope.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jul 4, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Yea!! Desaturating the colors when you add shades is good, unless you want your pictures to be extremely vivid. Also, the other day I found this cool reference for coloring that I'm going to try out. If you do it, definitely show us!!
> > wo~


Oh, that's awesome!  I'll give that a shot tomorrow.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 4, 2016)

What are you drawing with?


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jul 4, 2016)

MEDS said:


> What are you drawing with?


Wacom Bamboo tablet with Fire Alpaca software.


lord-bilingual said:


> you may want to brush up a bit on anatomy if you haven't already- i draw cartoons too, so I'm used to bending the rules, but finding the middle ground between realism and cartoon really helps to develop your art style and learn more as you practice. looking really good for a first time on a tablet, though!!


Anatomy is what turned me off first time I tried drawing, I'll work at it though.  Starting tips would be nice.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jul 4, 2016)

lord-bilingual said:


> sure thing!
> 1. here is a basic reference for body proportions (sorry its small, you can look up "8 heads high proportions":
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!  I'll definitely keep this in mind.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 4, 2016)

Draw titties.  Big fat titties.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jul 4, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> Draw titties.  Big fat titties.


Oh my god, you just reminded me:
When I was drawing that keaton fox character and I got to the boob part, I felt this beautiful sense of inner peace that I've never felt before and it was wonderful.  I don't know what it was, but drawing those lady lumps was oddly therapeutic and I loved every nanosecond of it.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 5, 2016)

Son, you have felt the sweet embrace of titties.


----------

